# Mir wants catchfight with Anderson Silva



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/news/viewarticle.php?id=4289&offset=0



> Former UFC heavyweight champion Frank Mir says he would like to fight current UFC middleweight champion Anderson Silva at a catch weight if Anderson’s planned super fight with Georges St. Pierre is now off.
> 
> Silva has previously talked of a move to heavyweight but more recently talked about dropping for a catch weight fight with welterweight division boss St. Pierre. However, UFC president Dana White said yesterday he has gone off that idea somewhat after Anderson put on another bizarre and disappointing show in the headline bout of UFC 112.
> 
> ...


Interesting, however I don't see this fight happening for a long time. First Silva'as got to battle some LHW's, defend his MW title some more, then perhaps consider moving up to have some HW fights - if he does at all.

Who takes this one? Opinions?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

hope mir takes his arm and dana is pissed with silva and gsp seems to be his new toy so i wouldn't be surprised if this happens soon. it seems this is the only time i will be rooting for murr.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

If he tries dancing around and being a retard with Mir he's gonna get knocked over and submitted in the first round.

I think Mir can take this so long as he comes in with a good game plan and goes for takedowns and jumps his guard. This is a bit like Silva Maia except Mir is a lot more adequate on the feet and a hell of a lot stronger.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Mir would win. I don't think that heavyweight waters would favor Anderson.


----------



## LandSpeed916 (Apr 11, 2010)

let's get anderson in there with someone capable of putting up a good fight is all I'm saying. Frank Mir or someone else, it doesn't matter. I personally want to see silva vs. emelianenko.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mir would get KOed he is too slow, doesn't have a good enough chin, thinks too highly of his boxing, and has crap takedowns. Anyone who thinks otherwise go watch Vera/Mir. I'm a fan of Mir too but this is just not the kind of matchup he needs you know he would do some stupid shit like think he can box him his gameplans are awful.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Mir would probably wade right through the punches and clinch up like Henderson did. He would then pull gaurd and with as big as Mir is Anderson wouldnt be able to stop him.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> Mir would probably wade right through the punches and clinch up like Henderson did. He would then pull gaurd and with as big as Mir is Anderson wouldnt be able to stop him.


That isn't what happened in the Hendo fight. Anderson over committed and got right up to Hendo because he knew Hendo wasn't any danger to him on the ground and got grabbed and dragged down.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Mir would take this, but just imagine if Silva somehow knocks Mir out in like the first round, i wonder is that will piss Dana off even more!


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

osmium said:


> That isn't what happened in the Hendo fight. Anderson over committed and got right up to Hendo because he knew Hendo wasn't any danger to him on the ground and got grabbed and dragged down.


Sorry my mistake I just rewatched and I was thinking of the second round when they were trading and Dan tried that lousy shot and ended up on bottom.

Eitherway Mir will wade through the punches, to many people stay right out there at long range with Silva and it's just not the riht way to fight the guy.

Also rewatching that still makes me think Henderson would have a good chance of beating Silva in a rematch. There was no reason for him to shoot in like that in the second round he had just landed some decent shots. A few stupid mistakes on Hendo's part if you ask me.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I think Mir wants to get back in the sportlight asap, and at this moment he knows a lot of people are seing Silva as a "villain". So if he gets to beat the villain, he will be somekind of "hero". Isn't it??!
But i don't think this fight happening. For a lot of reasons.
Silva needs to fight again at MW: it's either Belfort or Sonnen. If those fights don't take place, he will most definetly fight at LHW. 
I know he walks at arround 220 and he could definetly bulk up even more, but if this were to happen, he wouldn't get to fight a 235 lbs Mir, but a much larger Mir, 245-250 lbs.
I could see Silva dominating in the stand-up, but what would this fight look like?? Hit and run?! Because i don't think he woud wanna stay close with Mir. Frank is just to strong for Silva. For once, i think Mir, would get to enjoy putting the same beating on someone, like Brock did to him.
I'm not saying Silva couldn't win, especialy with Mir's weak jaw...but i don't think the fight will not take place.

I might be wrong though


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't see how any HW could beat Anderson! There are only three guys with a Wrestling base and 2 of them cut to make weight.. so I wouldn't be interested to see them laying on top of Silva and pounding him unconscious.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> I don't see how any HW could beat Anderson! There are only three guys with a Wrestling base and 2 of them cut to make weight.. so I wouldn't be interested to see them laying on top of Silva and pounding him unconscious.


I agree, anderson would be way to quick on the feet for any heavywieght, just like the lighter fedor is too fast for the big guys he fights, it would look like the forrest fight over and over again with the heavywieght strikers.

jds would be a fight i'd love to see, that won't happen cus they train together

he would submit cain imo.

every other heavywieght would be in trouble, exept for brock and carwin, who would probable pound him out.


----------



## The Answer (Apr 13, 2010)

Normally Mir is the one who get's KO'd/TKO'd fairly easily (no, I'm not saying easily, but compared to other HW's)..

But if you put him up against Anderson Silva, it should be an interesting fight, because in my opinion, Silva is afraid to end matches, and that would even become bigger at heavyweight..

Overall it could be a good fight, which I only see ending in a decision OR a submission by Mir.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

The Answer said:


> Normally Mir is the one who get's KO'd/TKO'd fairly easily (no, I'm not saying easily, but compared to other HW's)..
> 
> But if you put him up against Anderson Silva, it should be an interesting fight, because in my opinion, Silva is afraid to end matches, and that would even become bigger at heavyweight..
> 
> Overall it could be a good fight, which I only see ending in a decision OR a submission by Mir.


silva is afraid to end matchs???...he's finished every fight he's been in, exept for 2, since he's been in the ufc.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I hope Mir takes Silva's neck and pretends its Tim Sylvia's arm.



BobbyCooper said:


> I don't see how any HW could beat Anderson! There are only three guys with a Wrestling base and 2 of them cut to make weight..* so I wouldn't be interested to see them laying on top of Silva and pounding him unconscious.*


I so would be interested.


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

I would be interrested in seeing this fight for the simple fact that I think Silva needs a wakeup call. He's dominated in a few too many matches and I'm afraid his head might be a little swollen. He needs to get in there and lose a match or two so he can re-focus himself.

I think Mir is simply too big and strong for him to do much against.


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd like to see him give it a shot but I honestly believe Mir doesnt stand a chance Silva would avoid the takedowns and knock him out. The only way someone is going to beat him is if they are a serious wrestler.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

i can't believe people think anderson would beat the majority of HW's 

brock would maul him

carwin would break his face

cain would maul him

murr would take a limb home

i would love to see him vs JDS, he would put so much pressure on anderson and knock his ass out


----------



## nickt12 (Feb 21, 2010)

I am suprised how many people seem to think Mir would win this fight.

I would like to see this fight but for me Silva wins easily. His stiking is just on a different level and he has decent enough BJJ.

I think only Lesnar, Lyoto, Cariwn, JDS and Cain would be favourite or have a decent chance to beat him in the whole UFC.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

nickt12 said:


> I am suprised how many people seem to think Mir would win this fight.
> 
> I would like to see this fight but for me Silva wins easily. His stiking is just on a different level and he has decent enough BJJ.
> 
> I think only Lesnar, Lyoto, Cariwn, JDS and Cain would be favourite or have a decent chance to beat him in the whole UFC.


decent chance?????? dude you are delirious and believe the hype too much just because he is #1P4P doesn't mean he can beat everyone


----------



## nickt12 (Feb 21, 2010)

decent chance?????? dude you are delirious and believe the hype too much just because he is #1P4P doesn't mean he can beat everyone 

Well he's beaten everyone the UFC has given him so far with ease.

And I didnt say he could beat everyone, I listed 5 guys who I thought would be favourite against him or have a decent chance, maybe I should have added GSP if its at WW.

Who are all these other guys who you think have a good chance of beating him? 

I think peoples dislike of his actions and him as a person are making them forget how ridiculously good he is.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

My absolute dream match for for Silva at HW would be JDS.
He isn't that big, so it's not like he would have to fight against a big big monster like Carwin or Brock.
JDS has incredible boxing. I rank him in the TOP 3 best striking in the UFC (Silva + Belfort are the other 2). JDS would a very big test for Silva imo. No monkeying arround for Silva in this one.
Plus JDS' BJJ is also underrated, just like Silva's, so therefore it would be very exciting to see this fight.
There is a size advantage though, in favour of JDS, and that i think, would be decisive in this fight.
Silva could outbox JDS for a while, but i don't think it would put him down. On the other hand, if JDS were to tag Silva, i think it would be fight over.

But, tbh, i don't think we will get a fight like this. At least not in the near future.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

nickt12 said:


> decent chance?????? dude you are delirious and believe the hype too much just because he is #1P4P doesn't mean he can beat everyone
> 
> Well he's beaten everyone the UFC has given him so far with ease.
> 
> ...


i dislike him but i don't forget his skill and i also don't forget that there is a weight class' for a reason he just isn't that good enough to be able to beat the HW fighters


----------



## Maximus (May 17, 2007)

I honestly think that this is the best and most "fair" HW fight for Silva. Mir and Silva both have solid BJJ and striking. Say what you want about Mir's striking, but we also have no idea what Silva's striking looks like at HW. This fight will not be one-sided, but it won't be an easy win or loss for Silva. Besides, if Silva can't beat Mir, he has no business ever mentioning the word HW again. 

This fight would really be a challenge for him. A win for Mir would instantly make his name postive in the HW division having beat an in-his-prime AS. It would really make Mir a "good guy" again and get him climbing back up the HW ladder.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

at last, someone steps up. 
Go Mir!
I hope Mir grabs an arm while Anderson's dancing and swings him right out of the ring.
Dana, give Anderson this real challenge- Promise I'll buy the ppv.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

i thought he was planning on dropping to 170 to fight Gsp first and oh yea Silva would destroy Mir worse than carwin did imo


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Mir, now call him out. Tell him to come to the big boy playground and also tell him to make sure he brings his bat because he'll need it.
He he!


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

JoshKnows46 said:


> every other heavywieght would be in trouble, exept for brock and carwin, who would probable pound him out.


Even against Carwin I think Silva could win if he was smart about moving in and out. Carwin is damn slow.



The Answer said:


> Normally Mir is the one who get's KO'd/TKO'd fairly easily (no, I'm not saying easily, but compared to other HW's)..
> 
> But if you put him up against Anderson Silva, it should be an interesting fight, because in my opinion, Silva is afraid to end matches, and that would even become bigger at heavyweight..
> 
> Overall it could be a good fight, which I only see ending in a decision OR a submission by Mir.


LOL at the guy who has finished a majority of his UFC matches before the 3rd round being scared to finish.



JoshKnows46 said:


> silva is afraid to end matchs???...he's finished every fight he's been in, exept for 2, since he's been in the ufc.


This.



guy incognito said:


> i can't believe people think anderson would beat the majority of HW's
> 
> brock would maul him
> 
> ...


You do realize that Silva is JDs kickboxing coach right? Sure JDS has a chance of catching him and knocking out Silva, but Silva is a significantly better striker than anyone in MMA.



limba said:


> Plus JDS' BJJ is also underrated,


Unless you are hanging out at Blackhouse. How the hell can you judge this. We haven't seen his ground game against anyone decent. And haven't seen it at all in the UFC.



guy incognito said:


> i dislike him but i don't forget his skill and i also don't forget that there is a weight class' for a reason he just isn't that good enough to be able to beat the HW fighters


Silva and Fedor walk around at basically the same weight. Silva is a huge MW. Silva is naturally bigger than Randy Couture.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

leifdawg said:


> Even against Carwin I think Silva could win if he was smart about moving in and out. Carwin is damn slow.
> 
> LOL at the guy who has finished a majority of his UFC matches before the 3rd round being scared to finish.
> 
> ...


anderson isn't JDS's kickboxing coach he was doing kickboxing before mma and im pretty sure wouldn't be getting coached by silva now he would just have the same coach as everyone else at blackhouse

silva would fold if JDS put pressure on him


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

SIlva buy a KO, I really believe he can KO MIR.


----------



## nickt12 (Feb 21, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> silva would fold if JDS put pressure on him


I dunno what thats based on, as far as i know hes never been TKO'd or KO'd.

Just because he doesnt get hit much doesnt mean he would fold at a bit of pressure from someone bigger than him.



guy incognito said:


> i dislike him but i don't forget his skill and i also don't forget that there is a weight class' for a reason he just isn't that good enough to be able to beat the HW fighters


I know there is weight classes, which is why i mentioned 4 hw's i thought could beat or compete with him, but he's already won easily at 2 weights and I really think he IS that good.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

osmium said:


> Mir would get KOed he is too slow, doesn't have a good enough chin, thinks too highly of his boxing, and has crap takedowns. Anyone who thinks otherwise go watch Vera/Mir. I'm a fan of Mir too but this is just not the kind of matchup he needs you know he would do some stupid shit like think he can box him his gameplans are awful.



I agree and disagree at the same time. On the count of Mir being KOed in round one. I don't see it happening. Silva wouldn't be able to muscle him like Carwin did, or GnP him like Lesnar did. I think Mir's standup is good enough, not to KO Silva, but to set up a takedown(unlike Maia's) and while Silva's ground is underrated, its not good enough IMO to compensate for his inferior size to a guy like Mir. If it hits the mat, I see Mir winning by GnP or sub. If it stays standing because you are right and Mir's gameplan is in the toilet sometimes I see Silva by either KO or decision.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

It would be the first time I would full-heartedly root for Mir if he fought Andy.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

It's not very brave or chivalrous of Frank to take this fight. He's got a 50-55 lb. weight advantage before a weight cut, and an astonishing 80 lbs. after a cut. 

I suppose Anderson could put on some water weight, a bit of fat, and a couple of pounds of lean mass to get somewhere in the neighborhood of 230. 

I don't really see this as a realistic or even interesting matchup because of the bizarre difference in weight. 

Having said that, it was Soares who prompted and fueled discussion of this potential matchup long ago.

It seems like nothing surrounding Anderson's career makes sense these days.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

michelangelo said:


> It's not very brave or chivalrous of Frank to take this fight. He's got a 50-55 lb. weight advantage before a weight cut, and an astonishing 80 lbs. after a cut.
> 
> I suppose Anderson could put on some water weight, a bit of fat, and a couple of pounds of lean mass to get somewhere in the neighborhood of 230.
> 
> ...


When Anderson fights at LHW he is walking around at 230ish. This past weekend is the lightest Silva has been in a while.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Do people never learn? How many slow ass BJJ floppers do we have to put in front of Anderson before we realize that's NOT the style to beat him? Frank has equally shitty takedowns as Leites and Maia, and slightly better standup but still way too slow to so much as touch Anderson. 

His size is a moot point, the guy doesn't know how to use it except for KO power if he miraculously manages to land a punch. That just ain't happening. People seem to be really impressed by weight ... it's just a freakin number if you don't know how to use it i.e. wrestling. Other than that it just slows you down, people need to rewatch Fedor vs. Zulu or CroCop vs Sapp, those guys are practically the same size as Silva and against far bigger opponents.

I can see why Silva gets frustrated now .. It was the same with the Irvin and Forrest fights. Silva keeps smashing everyone, and they say "Oh boy have we got a challenge for you now! This guy that lost to everyone relevant in his division.. but hey ... hey .. get this... he's big!".

If this fight happens, I say Anderson is more than justified in his antics... Give the guy someone that can threaten him or don't complain when you get shit one-sided fights.

Frank has been overrated since his win over an equally overrated and over the hill nog. That and being gifted a submission by the ref after getting his ass handed to him by Brock. He is not a "real challenge", it's just more of the same.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

More like 215-220. At 205, he hardly looks ripped, meaning he doesn't cut much weight to fight at 205. 



leifdawg said:


> When Anderson fights at LHW he is walking around at 230ish. This past weekend is the lightest Silva has been in a while.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Mir looking for some smaller guy to pick on


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Do people never learn? How many slow ass BJJ floppers do we have to put in front of Anderson before we realize that's NOT the style to beat him? Frank has equally shitty takedowns as Leites and Maia, and slightly better standup but still way too slow to so much as touch Anderson.
> 
> His size is a moot point, the guy doesn't know how to use it except for KO power if he miraculously manages to land a punch. That just ain't happening. People seem to be really impressed by weight ... it's just a freakin number if you don't know how to use it i.e. wrestling. Other than that it just slows you down, people need to rewatch Fedor vs. Zulu or CroCop vs Sapp, those guys are practically the same size as Silva and against far bigger opponents.
> 
> ...


That sounds remarkably like Silva nutgrabbing and Mir hate than any kind of deeper understanding of size versus technique. 

Comparing Franks BJJ to Leites' and Maia's is laughable. Frank has taken down and tapped far better competitors than Leites' and has the strength Maia could never have, while being a significantly lesser skilled practitioner. 

As for Silva's frustration. All he has to say is "no." Yet he keeps agreeing to fight comparative cans. Sure Maia was a last minute replacement. But was Leites? Was Griffin? No. He's all in to fight inferior fighters before he gets in the cage...then he turns into a giant prick when they do what everyone expects them to do. 

CroCop vs Sapp to Anderson vs Mir is more laughable than comparing Leites to Mir. CroCop was smaller than Sapp by a significant amount but not nearly as much as Anderson would be to Mir. You seem to underestimate what the proper application of strength can do. Seriously man. Think about it.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Squirrelfighter said:


> That sounds remarkably like Silva nutgrabbing and Mir hate than any kind of deeper understanding of size versus technique.
> 
> Comparing Franks BJJ to Leites' and Maia's is laughable. Frank has taken down and tapped far better competitors than Leites' and has the strength Maia could never have, while being a significantly lesser skilled practitioner.
> 
> ...


Proper application of strength? How exactly will Mir apply his strength? The guy can't wrestle, and without that he's certainly not getting close enough to Anderson to use his strength. And he's not fast enough to land a blow on Anderson ... we're talking about a guy that put his head out and pulled an agent smith on Rich Franklin, who has much faster and accurate punching than Mir. Mir will get sniped just like Forrest. Oh wait I forget, wasn't Forrest supposed to have this huge size advantge too? 

And what are you talking about with the whole Sapp thing? You're saying the gap between CroCop and Sapp was LESS than the gap between Mir and Anderson? Lol Sapp weighs in at THREE HUNDRED AND FIFTY pounds of pure muscle, that's about 85 lbs over Mir and 70 over freakin Lesnar. He had about 125 lbs solid on CroCop (225 lbs). Mir at 265 has about 50 lbs on Anderson if Anderson doesn't cut (they say he walks around at 215-220ish). Even if Anderson came it at 185 which he wouldn't, that's still only 80lbs compared to 125. 

Another thing I think you don't know are the details of UFC contracts. Silva does not have an option to say no to whoever the UFC puts in front of him ... as a champ you cannot refuse to fight whoever the UFC decides is your top contender, without giving up the belt.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Proper application of strength? How exactly will Mir apply his strength? The guy can't wrestle, and without that he's certainly not getting close enough to Anderson to use his strength. And he's not fast enough to land a blow on Anderson ... we're talking about a guy that put his head out and pulled an agent smith on Rich Franklin, who has much faster and accurate punching than Mir. Mir will get sniped just like Forrest. Oh wait I forget, wasn't Forrest supposed to have this huge size advantge too?
> 
> And what are you talking about with the whole Sapp thing? You're saying the gap between CroCop and Sapp was LESS than the gap between Mir and Anderson? Lol Sapp weighs in at THREE HUNDRED AND FIFTY pounds of pure muscle, that's about 85 lbs over Mir and 70 over freakin Lesnar. He had about 125 lbs solid on CroCop (225 lbs). Mir at 265 has about 50 lbs on Anderson if Anderson doesn't cut (they say he walks around at 215-220ish). Even if Anderson came it at 185 which he wouldn't, that's still only 80lbs compared to 125.
> 
> Another thing I think you don't know are the details of UFC contracts. Silva does not have an option to say no to whoever the UFC puts in front of him ... as a champ you cannot refuse to fight whoever the UFC decides is your top contender, without giving up the belt.


Every single aspect of the first paragraph was hearsay and opinion. And yes Griffin was supposed to be much larger than Silva. But he ended up not being by very much at all. I guess around 10-20lbs of body mass(oooh, opinion of my own!) While Mir would have significantly more body mass than Griffin, as well as be several factors stronger. As for everything you discussed refering to Mir being terrible on the ground...Roberto Tavern, Pete Williams, Tank Abbot, Tim Sylvia, Antoni Bardonk, Brock Lesnar have all been tapped, hell, he snapped Sylvia's arm! His ground is not bad in any way. And as for the clinch, its never been his best aspect, not by a long shot. And the same with takedowns. But thats what training is for. 

Saying Bob Sapp is pure muscle is laughable. He was tremendous, yes, but pure muscle, not by a long shot. However CroCop was pure muscle at 225lbs. I would postulate the actual difference in conducable muscle was between to 70-80 not 120. And Anderson Silva is far from being pure muscle at 220. He's not even pure muscle at 185. While Mir is (as of now) much bigger than before, though a resent interview implied he may be going to a leaner approach. Its my impression that a decently lean Mir(approx 245) would have a larger advantage in sheer muscle. 

Have you read the Unified Rules? Do you understand the legalities of MMA? A fighter cannot be forced to fight anyone he does not want to. And has the legal right to refuse to fight anyone on specific grounds without penalization. From there it gets all mumbojumboy.


----------



## LandSpeed916 (Apr 11, 2010)

ALl this talk about weight and no one seems to recognize that Silva is skinny fat at 185. I'm the same height as him (6'2''), and have seen my ass enough to know. I'll tell you this: Silva isn't a very muscular guy. Fighting at LHW against forrest he looked like a butterball... and at heavyweight he's going to look like a beanbag.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Silva without cutting weight? HAHAHAHAHAHA. He gets jacked! 

And Mir has no defense 


Goodnight Mir!


----------



## sNatch204 (Oct 13, 2006)

I actually think Silva would win. When Anderson cares his punches are to fast and to accurate for someone like Mir. Mir isnt a very fast guy and i just think he would be a target for Anderson. Vera was to fast for Mir. I know Mir wasnt as good at that point in his career but i see this fight going the same way. Mir is also talking about losing some mass, so he wouldnt be to much heavier than Silva. Mir says he wants to go back down to 245ish. Anderson walks around at like 215+ i have heard. For Mir to win this fight, he would have to play it smart and clinch win Silva quickly, and drag him down to the ground.


----------



## evilstevie (Apr 19, 2009)

AS would destroy MIR. Not even a close fight IMO.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I would love to see it.

Anderson Silva was the one to call pout Mir after he beat Nog.


----------



## ScouseMMAfan (Jan 7, 2010)

I think anderson will win its not like Mir is good a takedowns hes pretty damn bad at them.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Mir would have to work on his TD's, otherwise he's one of the easiest match-ups for Silva at HW IMO. Well easiest with a big name.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

If this fight happens and silva loses it does that change anything? Such as how dominant he is etc or the P4p list? technically he is moving up 50 pounds to fight Mir who is likely a lot stronger. Does Anderson have anything to lose, and if he does win against Mir aside from Carwin and Brock who can possibly beat him at HW. Would aint he be to fast for dos stantos, Cain,etc. Its not like HW are use to seeing flying knees and the striker Silva brings to the HW division.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Dana's not gonna make this happen....it really only benefits Mir.....


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

Mir loses this one fast. He thinks too much of his standup and he would have his head ripped off once he tried to stand with Silva. Obviously Mir would have an advantage on the ground, only slightly because of actual skill but more so because of his size. But..., I'd expect him to make the same mistake he did against Carwin and instead of trying to get the fight to the ground, he'd try to box till he's rocked, then clinch to save himself. And with Silva, instead of eating uppercuts, he'd eat knees and elbows. If Mir would actually try to fight to his own strength, Jiu Jitsu, then he'd at least have a chance to make it past the first round. Although, Silva does have a great ground game also, but Mir may be too big for him. But instead of trying to get the fight to the ground, Mir would be an idiot and try to stand and trade with Silva, until he caught a couple kicks and knees with his face. Then it'd be too late when he drops down into Silva's legs. Silva takes this fight 95% of the time.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

munkie said:


> Mir loses this one fast. He thinks too much of his standup and he would have his head ripped off once he tried to stand with Silva. Obviously Mir would have an advantage on the ground, only slightly because of actual skill but more so because of his size. But..., I'd expect him to make the same mistake he did against Carwin and instead of trying to get the fight to the ground, he'd try to box till he's rocked, then clinch to save himself. And with Silva, instead of eating uppercuts, he'd eat knees and elbows. If Mir would actually try to fight to his own strength, Jiu Jitsu, then he'd at least have a chance to make it past the first round. Although, Silva does have a great ground game also, but Mir may be too big for him. But instead of trying to get the fight to the ground, Mir would be an idiot and try to stand and trade with Silva, until he caught a couple kicks and knees with his face. Then it'd be too late when he drops down into Silva's legs. Silva takes this fight 95% of the time.


Actually Mir would get to do what Carwin and Brock did to him....


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Actually Mir would get to do what Carwin and Brock did to him....


Nope. He lacks the actual skill to be able to rag doll Silva. The second he get's close enough to Silva, he catch knees and elbows until he's done.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

munkie said:


> Nope. He lacks the actual skill to be able to rag doll Silva. The second he get's close enough to Silva, he catch knees and elbows until he's done.


 
we CAN AGREE TO DISAGREE BUT Mir IS A HUGE MAN IF THEY FOUGHT AT 235 HE WOULD BE AT A MAJOR ADVANTAGE, THOSE KNEES DONT HAVE AS MUCH ON THEM AGAINST BIGGER MEN, NOT SAYING THEY DONT HAVE ANYTHING ON THEM, JUST THAT Frank COULD EASILY ABSORB SOME TO GET HOLD OF Anderson and wrestle him to the ground, then sub him....

I accidentally hit the caps ad I'm not going back to fix it....:thumbsup:


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> we CAN AGREE TO DISAGREE BUT Mir IS A HUGE MAN IF THEY FOUGHT AT 235 HE WOULD BE AT A MAJOR ADVANTAGE, THOSE KNEES DONT HAVE AS MUCH ON THEM AGAINST BIGGER MEN, NOT SAYING THEY DONT HAVE ANYTHING ON THEM, JUST THAT Frank COULD EASILY ABSORB SOME TO GET HOLD OF Anderson and wrestle him to the ground, then sub him....
> 
> I accidentally hit the caps ad I'm not going back to fix it....:thumbsup:


I agree that he could, and should do what you are saying...I just can't see him doing it. Like Chuck was supposed to change up his game for the Shogun fight, sounded exactly like what he needed to do, then he goes out and does Chuck-fu.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

Sure Mir would be alot bigger than The Spider on fight night. But..., there is not a person in the world that could eat a Silva knee, especially when he's at 235. No matter how big you are, if you get hit with a well placed knee from a world class Muay Thai fighter, you won't be in the fight anymore. Bigger, maybe strong, whatever Mir is more than Silva won't matter once he catches flying knees or spin kicks.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

munkie said:


> Sure Mir would be alot bigger than The Spider on fight night. But..., there is not a person in the world that could eat a Silva knee, especially when he's at 235. No matter how big you are, if you get hit with a well placed knee from a world class Muay Thai fighter, you won't be in the fight anymore. Bigger, maybe strong, whatever Mir is more than Silva won't matter once he catches flying knees or spin kicks.


 
I'm not sure why you think Silva could win in the clinch and also why you think that Mir wouldn't be able to stand with Anderson, I'm saying he is a better striker but imagine the fight for a second....

Mir easily will circle away from Anderson's power and look to take him down, but not have an issue standing till the time presents itself, Mir is looking to get back to his roots of BJJ and get more lean...

Anderson easily would be fighting his toughest fight and Mir would clearly have a size advantage, something that not too many of Anderson's opponents have enjoyed....


----------



## LandSpeed916 (Apr 11, 2010)

Sagat, who according to wikipedia is a "... a one-eyed Muay Thai master..." would hand AS his ass on a plate.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Damn Carwin must have really damaged Mir psychologically.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Silva couldn't finish Maia or Leites and people still think he'd be able to handle Mir?
Mir will throw Silva down even if he has to take a punch or 2 to do that, and then he gets to decide which one of Spider's limbs is getting snapped. 
Even though the skill difference on ground isn't as massive as it was bitween Maia and Silva it is still big enough for Mir to do whatever he wants there specially with the weight advantage.

Mir said in one of the interviews that it proves nothing if he takes Silva down and subs him and he can make a better statement by knocking Silva out instead. If he chooses to go for that plan THEN I can see Silva being able to atleast outpoint Mir. However if Mir goes for the proper game plan which includes taking Silva down there isn't much Silva can do about it.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

Diokhan said:


> Silva couldn't finish Maia or Leites and people still think he'd be able to handle Mir?


If you actually watched either fight then you'd realize that it wasn't that Silva couldn't finish either. It's that he got pissed because the wouldn't stand with him and decided to **** around. I haven't seen the Leites fight in a long time but I do remember him doing the same shit he did to Maia in like the 3rd or 4th round. But in the Maia fight, he clearly got emotional because Maia kept trying to pull guard. His emotions got the better of him and he lost any gameplan he may have had. That's why he didn't finish Maia.




Diokhan said:


> Mir said in one of the interviews that it proves nothing if he takes Silva down and subs him and he can make a better statement by knocking Silva out instead.


He's said that exact same thing in each of his last 4 or 5 fights. If he stands with Silva, he will get way more than outpointed. He will have his head torn off. Simple as that. I don't know why everybody thinks Mir's stand up is so good. He outboxed Nogueira, who is clearly not a stand up fighter. He got battered by Lesnar twice, although not really a stand up match either time, so nevermind those. Anyways, he caught Kongo with 1 punch that rocked him, he didn't showcase any amazing stand up. He landed 1 punch, lucky or not, you decide. Then he took him down and choked him. He stood with Carwin and what happened? Mir can't stand with Silva but he thinks he would be able to and that WILL get him beat. Regardless if you are a die-hard Mir fan, you know that Mir's stand up is nowhere near the level it would need to be to stand with Silva. If you honestly think it is, then you should try and detach yourself from his sack. Seriously, it's sad.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Mir would try and stand with him and he'd get his shit stuffed down his throat. Mir has no takedowns and he has the worst gameplans ever. It's crazy that anyone would think Mir would take this.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

I think HW is very rough territory for someone of Silva's size and style but Mir is the most interesting match there that I can think of. Honestly I hope this comes to be. Still a pretty big Silva fan regardless of his antics in the Maia fight, a win over Mir would certainly say a lot about the man. (As a fighter not as a person )


----------



## YOUgotTKO (Apr 14, 2010)

:thumb02:


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry did not have time to read all the posts, but what Mir thinks, wants, hopes, or dreams about is irrelevant for the foreseeable future, bye Frank.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

YOUgotTKO said:


> :thumb02:


LMAO!!!!


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

YOUgotTKO said:


> :thumb02:


+Rep

Funny shit!!!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

osmium said:


> Mir would get KOed he is too slow, doesn't have a good enough chin, thinks too highly of his boxing, and has crap takedowns. Anyone who thinks otherwise go watch Vera/Mir. I'm a fan of Mir too but this is just not the kind of matchup he needs you know he would do some stupid shit like think he can box him his gameplans are awful.


I agree with this, actually (minus the part abouit definitely getting koed). I think Mir is probably one of the worse heavyweights the UFC could throw at Silva. It would be a challenge only because of franks size, and we have seen Frank lose to people the same size as Anderson (Vera), difference is Silva is much better striker.

If you wanna "challenge" (/punish) him then give him Valasquez. I think Cain would toss Silva around like a rag doll.


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

You should start a thread with that video! :thumb02:


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Silva sure chickened out in that gif.. funny stuff..


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

mir would be too slow. but if he were to connect or able to take down silva, silva would definitely feel his strength


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

I think a lot of people don't realize how powerful Silva's strikes are, because they are quick...
Mir would get KO'ed faster than Forrest...and I don't see him taking AS down since his TD are so...well not that good at all...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

suniis said:


> I think a lot of people don't realize how powerful Silva's strikes are, because they are quick...
> Mir would get KO'ed faster than Forrest...and I don't see him taking AS down since his TD are so...well not that good at all...


 
LMAO....sure pal:thumbsup:


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Mir is WAY too slow it would be the Forrest fight x50. Mir's chin is weak too I mean he got KO'd by freakin Brandon Vera who has little power to say the least. He wont get anywhere near a TD, not like his Td's are that good anyway. People are seriously overrating size, size and strength mean nothing if you can't get ahold of your opponent which Frank wouln't be able too. I say this to Mir and anyone who think Brock's success is mostly due to his size. Brock is good because his freakish athletic ability and agility combined with strength. Anderson would make Mir look like frankenstein. Speed kills and Anderson's too fast for Mw's let alone a slow unathletic HW like Mir.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Ape City said:


> I agree with this, actually (minus the part abouit definitely getting koed). I think Mir is probably one of the worse heavyweights the UFC could throw at Silva. It would be a challenge only because of franks size, and we have seen Frank lose to people the same size as Anderson (Vera), difference is Silva is much better striker.
> 
> If you wanna "challenge" (/punish) him then give him Valasquez. I think Cain would toss Silva around like a rag doll.


This .. I would pay to see Velasquez dump Silva on his head as easily as Silva hits people.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> This .. I would pay to see Velasquez dump Silva on his head as easily as Silva hits people.


Yeah I would pay to see this fight. I don't think he would score takedowns against Silva as easily as he does against heavyweights because his advantage is having a fast shot against slow guys. He can definitely take him down and threaten with his good GNP though which is more than anyone in the MW division can say. We don't really know what Cain's bjj is like either so it would be interesting from that standpoint as well. I would favor Cain but from what we know about him right now it doesn't seem out of the realm of possibility that Andy drops him coming in or subs him off his back.

Why won't Dana give us Andy and GSP in fights they have a decent chance of losing? This is MMA not boxing losing a fight doesn't **** up your career when you are on top.


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

This is a fight i agree with.


----------

